# 2014 Oscars Awards show



## Bender (Jan 16, 2014)

​
hosted by



Here our are nominees



and nominations



> *BEST PICTURE*
> 
> "American Hustle"
> "Captain Phillips"
> ...



Honestly, I'm  about Ellen since I know like squat about her (not to mention have like never watched her show)

[YOUTUBE]SP6IqD4UTEE[/YOUTUBE]



The Oscars will premiere on Sunday March 2nd  7e|4p on ABC


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2014)

David O. Russel is such a hack. Why is Refn not nominated in Best Director.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 16, 2014)

because only god forgives wound up on the "panned" side of polarising


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2014)

Dallas Buyers Club was one of my most anticipated movie of 2013 and still haven't seen it  And I just want Gatsby to have an Oscar under it's name don't care what for. DiCaprio should win because DiCaprio.


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2014)

Prediction time, Leo won't win an Oscar for best actor.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 16, 2014)

I've seen most movies.

Gonna be a repetition of globes I'd say, with a few exceptions. 

My opinions though ;

I hope Jennifer Lawrence doesn't get shit. She got one for the mad slut role. No need for another one.

Hoping Leo gets one, but it is unlikely. Might go to McCougnahey or Eijofor

Can't say anything about best actress because I haven't seen the last 2 films. 

Supporting Actor is a tough choice, all of those were brilliant imo, even the guy from Captain Philips. Leaning towards Fassbender.

Supporting Actress should go to Sally Hawkins. 

Quaron will get the best director, after a whole year of Gravity wanking. Its no brainer. As well as all the technical awards (editing, cinematography, visual effects).

Adapted Screenplay will go  to either Wolf of Wallstreet or 12 Years a slave.  Leaning towards Wolfie.

Original Screenplay is American Hustle, sadly.


I can't even comprehend why Blue is the Warmest Color isn't even nominated in Foreign Language Film category


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2014)

I stayed pretty consistent this year. Haven't seen a single one of the best picture nominees as most of them don't look very interesting. I will end up watching Captain Phillips and maybe Gravity but I doubt the rest.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 16, 2014)

If that hack Russel wins anything I'm going to be pretty butthurt.

I'm also pretty angry about the snubs for Before Midnight and The Place Beyond The Pines.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, Neil Patrick Harris got a terrible hair cut


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm little surprised Saving Mr. Banks hasn't been nominated for any category.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 16, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I'm little surprised Saving Mr. Banks hasn't been nominated for any category.



It wasn't that great.
And this is coming from somebody who has a Disney boner just as big as Stunna.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 16, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I stayed pretty consistent this year. Haven't seen a single one of the best picture nominees as most of them don't look very interesting. I will end up watching Captain Phillips and maybe Gravity but I doubt the rest.



Philips is mediocre. Not oscar material, Tom Hanks though is very good. Especially in one of the scenes he is out of his mind.

Gravity is overrated as fuck imo. Visually it is outstanding, the story is thrilling but nothing special. It is the classic "oh fuck something went wrong in the space" thriller. It certainly deserves awards in technical categories though. If I have to pick one between this and Philips, ı'd pick gravity given it is the more extraordinary film.

Wolf of Wallstreet is better than both. 12 Years A Slave as well.  Pretty sad Rush doesn't have any nominations, it was also a decent movie. If you are  into "True Story" movies, it is more compelling than both 12 years A slave and Captain Philips.

I haven't seen Dallas buyers club, I just saw some clips here and there and McConaughey seems pretty good.

American Hustle is trying to be this''smart' character driven film but imo it was boring. The story didn't pull me in. Bale was pretty good though.


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2014)

Definitely want Captain Philips stars to win. That movie is some awesomeness.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Philips is mediocre. Not oscar material, Tom Hanks though is very good. Especially in one of the scenes he is out of his mind.
> 
> Gravity is overrated as fuck imo. Visually it is outstanding, the story is thrilling but nothing special. It is the classic "oh fuck something went wrong in the space" thriller. It certainly deserves awards in technical categories though. If I have to pick one between this and Philips, ı'd pick gravity given it is the more extraordinary film.
> 
> ...



I am not expecting to like any of them a whole lot but there are a few I just can't find any interest in. Wolf being one of them. 3 hour run time and not a single thing in the previews that makes me want to watch it. 

Captain Phillips is the only one I am actually interested in but Gravity was said to look really good and such so I want to at least give it a look.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

I really dug Saving Mr. Banks.

And Elysium and Pacific Rim were snubbed in the visuals department.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

Off-topic, but can someone capitalize the "s" in "show" in the title?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2014)

George Clooney didn't make the cut for Best Actor nomination with his performance in Gravity? 

Fuck dat.




> Philips is mediocre. Not oscar material, Tom Hanks though is very good. Especially in one of the scenes he is out of his mind.



Agree with this. Dozed off a few times watching it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 16, 2014)

I could have done with Before Midnight snatching dat 10th spot in Best Picture.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, n' Despicable Me 2 getting nominated over Monster University is total bull.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

Whoa, hold up! I just noticed that Monsters U wasn't nominated!

That's such bull. Surprising seeing as how it's Pixar, too.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 16, 2014)

the Oscars confirmed regretful they let Brave win last year


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 16, 2014)

The Coens not gettin the Best Original Screenplay nod is also a major upset. It should have been a shoo-in.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2014)

I hope 12 years a slave sweeps to be honest. Though, I know that won't happen. American Hustle was very overrated; I hope it doesn't win anything. Actually, the only thing I agree with in that regard is Bale being nominated. He was fantastic. Captain Philips was great, I loved it. Wolf of Wall Street was decent, I definitely did not expect it to be nominated for best picture though. I really want Ejiofer to win for best actor but I wouldn't mind Leo or Bale taking it because they were both very good.

Cyphon, I recommend you see 12 years a slave if you watch any of them.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm going to guess that blue is didn't get nominated both because of the backlash against it and because it already won the Palme d'or, it doesn't really need anymore publicity or acclaim.  That Greek movie dogtooth got a best foreign film nom a while back and it made bitwc look like a pg in terms of sex, so that wouldn't be it either


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2014)

Gravity will likely be the most seminal film coming out from this year. It deserves the nod of Best Picture, Director, Cinematography and Visual Effects.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2014)

I still have a couple of animated movies to watch to determine which deserves the win. 

The one I have never even heard of though.

Scratch that. 2 on there I have never heard of.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

Despite my reputation as the token animated guy (well, alongside Jena), I've only seen Frozen. I guess I'll watch the others out of curiosity (though I've been intending to see The Wind Rises anyway).


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't care about white men and their awards.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2014)

Frozen's got some competition in the form of Ernest & Celestine.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2014)

I think the Academy has done a superb job this year with the categories, really commendable. I hope the winners are chosen well, but regardless, everyone nominated is deserving.


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2014)

Oscars gonna be on in a while. Crossing my fingers that Captain Philips wins best film award. Also would likes to see pirate dude from film win.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2014)

Miyazaki got fucking robbed.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 2, 2014)

So gravity is like sweeping the Oscars, life they got enough Oscars to make them rain


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 2, 2014)

Kind of disappointed that Amy didn't get it but that was always a long shot tbh .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 2, 2014)

And Leo's streak continues.

I wouldn't expect a bunch of crotchety old white people to give him the nod for Wolf of Wall Street though.

Edit: At least 12 Years won over Gravity. Well deserved.


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2014)

Everyone that won, should have won.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought Gravity was super mediocre. Awesome visuals. Mediocre everything else.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2014)

John Travolta with dat epic botch of Idina Menzel's name.

Adele Nazeem


----------



## Table (Mar 3, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> John Travolta with dat epic botch of Idina Menzel's name.
> 
> Adele Nazeem



I absolutely died laughing at this. 
So happy that Let it Go won 

I also adored Lupita Nyong'o and Matthew Mcconaughey's acceptance speeches...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 3, 2014)

This year was soooo much better than last year.

Nothing surprising in terms of awards.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Despite my reputation as the token animated guy (well, alongside Jena)*, I've only seen Frozen. I guess I'll watch the others out of curiosity (though I've been intending to see The Wind Rises anyway).



fuck outta here 

wind rises got snubbed

fuk you academy awards


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats to Lupita Nyong'o and to Matthew McConaughey. And also to Cuar?n and 12 Years a Slave.

Wished Amy Adams had won, but it is quite hard to beat Cate Blanchett. And also would have liked to see Michael Fassbender wining Best Support Actor, even if I also liked Jared Leto. 

The pic they all took with Ellen plus the pizza were awesome moments. XD Ellen hosted well the ceremony.

Poor Leo.  But I believe he can still do it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 3, 2014)

Called it. 

Nothing surprised me this year. 
Too much gravity wankin though.



Nightblade said:


>



I can hear the silent screams 

Also Jonah


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2014)

So much Gravity dickriding >_>

Last year's award show was better. Ellen Degeneres a real bore snore.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2014)

Gravity earned every single award it got.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 3, 2014)

Man I didn't realize that Adams has it worse then DiCaprio. Five nominations, zero wins? 

Maybe they'll get together and do a movie sometime.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2014)

Catch Me if You Can 2?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2014)

Gravity was a mediocre movie. Can't say it didn't deserve the wins but if that is what gets you awards people might as well stop trying. Just haven't seen any of the others to compare.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2014)

/Cyphon**


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2014)

Actually I was wrong. Most of the awards it won were for sound related things and that was the best part of the movie (and very well done). So yeah, well deserved. 

Not sure how to judge directing so I won't comment on that.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 3, 2014)

Nightblade said:


>


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 3, 2014)

It may seem like Gravity swept the show ,but this is the first Academy Awards where I felt parity.

Leto and Matt cleaned up the individual performances for actors.

Best Actresses , main and supporting were represented by Blue Jasmin and 12 Years As a Slave.

Gravity cleaned up in the technical side of things and I _guess_ they deserved best Director , but I'll just say getting the most out of an ensemble cast remains for me the true mark of a Director, which is why I think Steve McQueen got shafted. But winning best picture offset that abit.


Loved the parity this year, and I hope it stays like this going forward, usually which ever movie has the biggest buzz sweeps the board, when Jared Leto won best supporting I was sure Dallas Buyers Club was gonna clean house.


Also, this had to be the most black people winning at  the Academy on the same night in history. But I guess it should be expected , considering the subject matter of one of the Top films.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Gravity earned every single award it got.



In my opinion the movie was very overrated but I agree with that statement save the award for achievement in directing. I really did not think it should have received that.

12 years a slave winning best picture was very well-deserved though. Because of its content, I think it will also be one of the most memorable movies of the year.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2014)

Gravity deserved every award you plebs


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 3, 2014)

Seriously though i feel for Leonardo. 

He deserves more awards then he has gotten(Especially Oscars).


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Gravity earned every single award it got.



Quoted for truth.

I think 12 Years A Slave won the best picture only because the movie was about slavery which is an important part of American history. Is that enough reason for it to deserve an oscar? I don't think so.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2014)

Nightblade said:


>



So much butthurt written on his face in that pic.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 3, 2014)

It deserved the awards it got. Still not a fan of the movie as a whole. I didn't watch it in theatre though. 

I didn't like what I saw of Ellen much. I switched it on and she was handing out fucking pizza? Da Fuq? Kevin Spacey in the retweeted selfie was cool


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]t2VGBBbOfSI[/YOUTUBE]
Can she be more based?
Calls Gravity a boring piece of shit. and Tells Julia Roberts to suck her dick like a good bitch shud.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> [YOUTUBE]t2VGBBbOfSI[/YOUTUBE]
> Can she be more based?
> Calls Gravity a boring piece of shit. and Tells Julia Roberts to suck her dick like a good bitch shud.



>Gravity

>boring

>fuck you

pick one


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 4, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> [YOUTUBE]t2VGBBbOfSI[/YOUTUBE]
> Can she be more based?
> Calls Gravity a boring piece of shit. and Tells Julia Roberts to suck her dick like a good bitch shud.



Fuck Cate Blanchett and Blue Jasmine


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2014)

MONUMENTS MEN IS STILL FUCKING AWFUL CATE


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 4, 2014)

Did Benefaggot Kumberbitch win anything?


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> John Travolta with dat epic botch of Idina Menzel's name.
> 
> Adele Nazeem


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpSXktCPk9Y[/YOUTUBE]

Dat mcConaissance


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 4, 2014)

Nightblade said:


>



Baby you deserve the Oscar, but not with that role.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2014)

Nightblade said:


>



Just be satisfied with your millions. Leo.  Awards are shit anyways.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 4, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpSXktCPk9Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat mcConaissance



This is great


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 5, 2014)

Bale 
what a twat.



The World said:


> >Gravity
> 
> >boring
> 
> ...





Bluebeard said:


> Fuck Cate Blanchett and Blue Jasmine





Banhammer said:


> MONUMENTS MEN IS STILL FUCKING AWFUL CATE




"I can watch that performance till the end of time, and I sort of felt like I had."

Queen Blanchett polite as fuck.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Baby you deserve the Oscar, but not with that role.



ehhhh

i think he did pretty great with that role


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpSXktCPk9Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat mcConaissance



i guess we can't rip on him for being a shit-tastic actor now. 
Like this:
[YOUTUBE]Ub6zMVm2anI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2014)

Having seen a few now I would say my best picture order so far is:

Captain Phillips > Gravity > 12YAS

I will be seeing at least 1 more nominee, maybe 2.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2014)

@Cyphon

Captain Philips has the most boss storyline. It getting passed up by Gravity is just baffling to me.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> @Cyphon
> 
> Captain Philips has the most boss storyline. It getting passed up by Gravity is just baffling to me.



Outside of sound/music Gravity was mostly mediocre and standard fare.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2014)

Really? I wasn't that blown away with the movie outside of Hanks and the pirate leader's performances.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2014)

@Platinum

Tom Hanks acting in that film was simply SPECTACULAR. Hard to believe he and that pirate dude got passed up.

[YOUTUBE]efkoJB0P9Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 5, 2014)

I am not saying Leonardo DiCaprio is a bad actor, but I don't think he's that good so he should win an oscar. When I always see him in roles, they all feel like they are the same character.  He was better in Wolf of Wall Street though because his kind of acting was well fit for that movie.

Same with Natalie Portman, she can't act for shit but got lucky with Black Swan. She didn't deserve that oscar from that movie in my opinion.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2014)

I have always liked Leo well enough but I have never found him overly impressive either.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2014)

@Sauron and Cyphon 

Agrees with what ya said bout Dicaprio. Dude should just calm his shit and stop making it seem like it's the end of the world. Cuz of that face he's now meme material for the rest of the month. 

I mean I DID want him to sort of win best supporting actor last year but to me that definitely deserved to be in Christopher Waltz possession. His acting was simply too magnificent to be described in words. Also Leo seems to be limiting his role types he wants to be in. Once he loses the redundancy then he can earn a "this-friend-deserves-to-get-award" vouch from me.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2014)

None of Leo's work makes him some tragic figure.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ehhhh
> 
> i think he did pretty great with that role



he did fine with the role but that wasn't the one would give him Oscar. Leo's better than that.


imho.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2014)

I liked Leo this year.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 6, 2014)

Frank Allorn


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 6, 2014)




----------

